# Sailor Moon vs Superman



## Alita (Apr 7, 2010)

Fight takes place somewhere in the vaccum of space. Here are the scenarios....

Scenario 1-sailor moon vs superman prime
Scenario 2-sailor moon vs pre crisis superman
scenario 3-sailor moon vs all star superman
Scenario 4-sailor moon vs DCAU superman
Scenario 5-sailor moon vs superman prime 1 million
Scenario 6-sailor moon vs smallvile superman

If certain versions of superman I list can't survive in space then have the battle take place on earth. Who wins?


----------



## Gain (Apr 7, 2010)

wanna see me poop


----------



## Alita (Apr 8, 2010)

Gain said:


> wanna see me poop


Lol, what?


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 8, 2010)

Bring it Gain.


----------



## lucky (Apr 8, 2010)

lol i don't see the point.  she loses all of them... badly.  he can rip off her head before she can even blink.  really.  and tha's with all versions of superman.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Apr 8, 2010)

lucky said:


> lol i don't see the point.  she loses all of them... badly.  he can rip off her head before she can even blink.  really.  and tha's with all versions of superman.



really? I thought some of her higher incarnations..were closer to herald class...then supes?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Apr 8, 2010)

The Wiki says at full power, she can galaxy bust. So she could beat most versions actually.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Apr 8, 2010)

Also, isn't full powered Sailor Moon also lightspeed, or near it?


----------



## Knight (Apr 8, 2010)

Yeah but her reaction speed is mediocre.


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 8, 2010)

I don't think she can beat Silver Age Superman, but maybe she could beat current Superman


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 8, 2010)

hadomaru said:


> The Wiki says at full power, she can galaxy bust. So she could beat most versions actually.



I don't exactly trust that 



Lina Inverse said:


> Also, isn't full powered Sailor Moon also lightspeed, or near it?



She's FTL, I think


----------



## God Movement (Apr 8, 2010)

hadomaru said:


> The Wiki says at full power, she can galaxy bust. So she could beat most versions actually.



No, that is an assumption pretty much based on statements. Sailor Cosmos (the final form of Sailor Moon) has the power of all Sailor Crystals which Galaxia said she would gather to create her own galaxy. Sailor Moon has never actually busted any galaxy or anything close to it. Although she threatened to destroy the Galaxy Cauldron at the center of the galaxy. She is however a planet buster based on the fact she is stronger than Galaxia who is a casual planet buster at Eternal Sailor Moon alone. Eternal Sailor Moon is her third strongest form, her second is Neo-Queen Serenity and Sailor Cosmos is her final form. So she should be significantly above planet busting as Cosmos, how far above I can't say.



Lina Inverse said:


> Also, isn't full powered Sailor Moon also lightspeed, or near it?



Massively FTL seeing as she reached the center of the galaxy in mere moments.



Knight said:


> Yeah but her reaction speed is mediocre.



While she may not have shown any decent reaction speed feats battle wise she definitely hasn't shown anything unimpressive. She is able to easily track the movements of her fellow Senshi and Galaxia who are all massively FTL, based on travel speed yes, but travel speed is all right to be used in battle as long as battle speed feats do not directly contradict it.



Crimson Dragoon said:


> I don't exactly trust that
> 
> 
> 
> She's FTL, I think



Galaxy busting for Sailor Cosmos let alone Eternal Sailor Moon is far from definitive, planet busting however is well within her power range.


----------



## Shagari (Apr 8, 2010)

Alita54 said:


> Fight takes place somewhere in the vaccum of space. Here are the scenarios....
> 
> Scenario 1-sailor moon vs superman prime
> Scenario 2-sailor moon vs pre crisis superman
> ...



The bold ones she would probably win against no problem. The others I am not so sure about. She obviously wouldn't be able to beat Superman in raw strength, but she could using her other abilities.


----------



## Red (Apr 8, 2010)

Superman rips off her head in all scenarios except DCAU and maybe Smallvile.

Thread title says sailor moon, not her more powerful versions. She doesn't have the sailor scouts with her to activate her higher modes. She could use the imperial crystal but the reaction time gap is too much for her to even begin reciting the words.

IIRC, her base speed feat puts her massively hypersonic going by how she intercepted and destroyed that meteor so she could take on the low level supes but her light speed showings are only for travel and maybe her as Sailor Cosmos but like I said this is Sailormoon vs Supes.


----------



## lucky (Apr 8, 2010)

huh..... i haven't watched sailor moon to that point.  i just know the first couple arcs in the anime (when my sister watched it, not me!!!)

didn't realize she got so strong.  n/m then!


----------



## jazz189 (Apr 8, 2010)

Red said:


> Superman rips off her head in all scenarios except DCAU and maybe Smallvile.
> 
> Thread title says sailor moon, not her more powerful versions. She doesn't have the sailor scouts with her to activate her higher modes. She could use the imperial crystal but the reaction time gap is too much for her to even begin reciting the words.
> 
> IIRC, her base speed feat puts her massively hypersonic going by how she intercepted and destroyed that meteor so she could take on the low level supes but her light speed showings are only for travel and maybe her as Sailor Cosmos but like I said this is Sailormoon vs Supes.



Those versions of her are still Sailor Sailormoon and refer to themselves as such. Also are you going by anime feats alone? cause that isn't canon.


----------



## Red (Apr 8, 2010)

jazz189 said:


> Those versions of her are still Sailor Sailormoon and refer to themselves as such. Also are you going by anime feats alone? cause that isn't canon.


Well I stand corrected then. And I'm using manga feats.


----------



## Muk (Apr 9, 2010)

i only remember sailor moons anime feat the end when she was fighting galaxia or w/e her name was.

i don't remember her busting any planets or going ftl to the center 

but then my memory is really vague on her xD


----------



## Aokiji (Apr 9, 2010)

hadomaru said:


> The Wiki says at full power, she can galaxy bust. So she could beat most versions actually.





The Wiki also said that Ginji Amano can solo JJBA verse.


----------



## keikokusama (Apr 10, 2010)

End of Manga Sailor Moon or What ? if it is, She supposedly takes most battles if not all, She beat that damn Galaxia*...*


----------



## Itachi2000 (Apr 10, 2010)

keikokusama said:


> End of Manga Sailor Moon or What ? if it is, She supposedly takes most battles if not all, She beat that damn Galaxia*...*



only DCAU and Smallville other than that she gets wtf stomped


----------



## Kusogitsune (Apr 11, 2010)

What about evil Princess Sailor Moon from PGSM? Could she take on more than DCAU Supes?


----------



## SilverGalford (Jul 26, 2010)

superman wins , i used to think sailor moon but after watching the incredible power of superman , sailor moon has no chance.

normal superman  can beat all the versions of sailor moon , and if im not wrong even the eternal.

he has fought against thor( a god) , imperiex(a galaxy buster) darkseid (a skyfather ) , black adam (a magic being) , captain atom (another galaxy buster) so,  no matter what powers sailor moon may have superman has the proper resistence to tank her powers.not to mention all supes durability feats.

don't use versions , with versions she is going to beg for mercy .superman prime? superman all stars? superman prime one million? those are too much for her


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 26, 2010)

What in the world is this?


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 26, 2010)

A noob necromancer. Nothing to see here, folks.


----------



## SilverGalford (Jul 26, 2010)

nice try , but this is a spite for sailor moon


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 26, 2010)

Why was this brought back after two months?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 26, 2010)

NECRO!!!
10 char/


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 26, 2010)

Lol'd @ the revival of a necro thread..


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 26, 2010)

This needed to be necro'd why exactly?


----------



## The777Man (Jul 27, 2010)

Scenario 1- Superboy Prime takes this
Scenario 2- Pre-Crisis Superman wins
Scenario 3- Superman wins
Scenario 4- Sailor Moon wins
Scenario 5- Massive rape in Superman's favor
Scenario 6- Sailor Moon wins


----------



## Alita (Jul 27, 2010)

LOL! Someone necroed my thread.


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Jul 28, 2010)

Lol, necroed.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jul 28, 2010)

First question. Why was this thread necro'd?
Second question. WHY THE HELL WAS THIS THREAD EVEN *MADE*?!


----------

